# White betta turning red?



## EmZajex

My little betta fish Puddin' was pure white when I bought him

*First he looked like this:































Then this:





















Here he is now:































ANYBODY KNOW WHY? :shock: *Could it be the red gravel or that he's maturing?
* Guess I'm glad I didn't end up naming him snowflake :lol:
*


----------



## Oldfishlady

IMO-it looks like normal pigment and color change due to either maturing, diet or both....lovely fella by the way...


----------



## Little Leaf

Maybe he's a marble?


----------



## EmZajex

Oldfishlady said:


> IMO-it looks like normal pigment and color change due to either maturing, diet or both....lovely fella by the way...


Thanks. Yours is BEAUTIFUL :-D


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, looks like hes just done some marbling....and a little tail biting it seems. xD
Hes gorgeous though, both before and after!


----------



## Kithy

So pretty :3 
Your Patrick decoration made me laugh


----------



## Dragonlady

I can't say for sure, but it appears that the Cambodian genetics of your fish are starting to appear. White bettas carry Cambodian, red loss, and non-red. Sadly, the majority of white bettas will start having some red wash by 1 year of age. By the way, I like the nice even caudal lobes on your doubletail!


----------



## Noobetta

patrick looks doped up


----------



## EmZajex

Noobetta said:


> patrick looks doped up


Yeah he's making some algae friends haha


----------



## EmZajex

Kithy said:


> So pretty :3
> Your Patrick decoration made me laugh


He lives nextdoor to one-armed Sandy lol


----------



## strangelove

Wow, that's really interesting! That makes me wonder if the white guy I've got coming to me from AquaBid will turn another color eventually too? Puddin' is real cute and I also got a laugh out of Patrick!


----------



## Shadyr

Given how cleanly white he was originally, I would have expected him to stay white too! My avatar guy was clearly already showing red when i got him (as pictured) and...well, lets just say he doesn't look a bit like that anymore. 

Your fellow is still nice even with the red.


----------



## PaintingPintos

Wow.....what a stunning boy!
I'm in love with the shape of his face. It's so elegant! Never felt that way before about a fish LOL
Anyway, I want to steal him so bad.....Goodness you're lucky!!
Good luck with the stunning thing


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I bought a white female betta and I named her Angel because she was totally white, but after several months she got pretty red spots on her tail.


----------



## homegrown terror

i think the "white-turns-red" phenomenon happens most with non-dragon whites. if you want a better chance for them staying white or mostly-white, a platinum dragon is the way to go. he is gorgeous though.


----------

